# Sand flea rake



## fishing_queen (Feb 24, 2008)

I recently borrowed a sand flea rake.. well I have to return it. If you read my other topic, I am going fishing on saturday, and I'm hoping to catch my first salt water fish.Is there any way I can make a home made one? Let any ideas fly!


----------



## jamessig (Oct 3, 2007)

If you want to fish for pompano, you can also use fresh (better than frozen)shrimp. You may have a tough time catching fleas now.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

don't get frustrated if you don't catch anything, once the water warms up a bit more the surf fishing will get much better - good luck! ~ Linda


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

You could make one but they are not to expensive at Wal Mart. If the fleas are there you can scoop them up with your hands.


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

I saw one that a guy made out of conduit and machine cloth, but it didn't last too long. The sand where the fleas are located is compacted by the surf so any homemade one would have to be sturdy. I bought mine at WalMart 3 years ago and it is still in good shape. I think I only paid $15. Like the others have said though, it is still too early for sand fleas, so use fresh, dead, peeled shrimp and fish the washouts. I did watch a little Girl last year collect a whole bucket full with her bare hands and I was amazed. The best place I have found for fleas is by far the beach at the Navy Base. You can get enough fleas for a day's fishing with one scoop.

If you want to know about Pompano fishing, watch for jpurdy's posts. He's a Pompano fishing machine.


----------



## jryno (Nov 8, 2007)

There are a few sand fleas in the Navarre Beach area. I scooped a couple last week. I recommend buying a good sand flea rake if you are going to seriously pompano fish. The 15 or 20 dollars you spend on a rake is worth it.


----------



## GregBR549 (Dec 18, 2007)

When do the fleas start showing up in good numbers? I am going to Orange beach in 2 weeks, will the fleas and popanos be there then?

thanks

greg


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

It all depends on the weather !!!!!!!!!!! Good luck anyway, i would still go.

Scott


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Use a metal kitchen colinder.


----------

